# Planned Teen Pregnancy anyone? (at 18+)



## eager.4.U

Hey :) 

Im Lianne, I introduced myself and my story in the introducing section, if any of you would like to check it out and read...:winkwink:

I'm 19 and WTT with my fiance that is turning 20 in a few weeks. Has anyone else my age, or a bit younger planned their pregnancy or are actually TTC? Either 18, 19 or around 20. (read teen pregnancy rules) 

And for those who have planned it, how did you tell your parents and family that it wasnt an accident and that you actually were trying to have a child?

What is the greatest reward at the end of each day? And what makes being a young mom better in your opinion?


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi! 
&
Good luck!


----------



## eager.4.U

Kateycakes - 

Omg how did you avoid the topic so well lol I thought of probably doing the exact same thing, but I know my mom will just see it in my face that it didn't happen by accident lol She just knows me too well! 

I have a feeling though, if she does ask me if I tried to consieve, and when I admit it, she'll probably just tell me its out little secret. 

How is it being a 'teen mom' at 20? Did you get to finish college, or are you still trying to finish? Im just so curious of how this has worked out for some women my age, as me and my man are so very excited and comfortable with the idea of raising a child!

Thank you for replying :winkwink:


----------



## eager.4.U

* its our little secret.. 
typo mistake lol


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Hi! I'm brittney and 18, and 19 weeks pregnant with my little girl! Me and my OH are both 18, and kinda planned our LO. we both wanted a baby but for a while when we were trying I couldn't get pregnant. Then as soon as we stopped trying and just "let it happen" we got pregnant :) congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## KateyCakes

I was a teen mummy at 19 and now being 20. Being a mummy is totally different in real life than in your head. It's so much more worrying, stressful, totally exhausting yet amazing and the most rewarding thing in the same sentence!!
No matter how much I thought I was prepared..I wasn't lol.

Plus babies are very expensive! She eats more food than I do ha ha!


----------



## eager.4.U

Babybumpleb - Hey! Wow that is pretty funny, thats always the way it works isn't it haha Well congradulations to you and ur man! :) Im not pregnant yet tho ;)

KateyCakes - I dont think anyone is really 'prepared' haha, you can say im comfortable and excited to raise a child though :) What do you enjoy the most about being a young mom? What feels really rewarding at the end of the day, that just makes the exhaustion, the worry and the stress worth it?


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 20, and I have a 16 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :hi:
My LO was planned. :D

Just a heads up, this thread might be closed as Teen Pregnancy is for pregnancy only but you should come join us in WTT! :flower:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Sorta planned Me and OH wanted a baby and tried but I never got pregnant and when I lost all hope and we stopped trying. Bam little Jayden was here

And we were both 18


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Hi! I'm Francesca, 19 and 21 weeks with my little boy. 

We were actively TTC for 3 months when I got pregnant. I was 19 and my OH was 25. We've been together for over 2 years and living together in our own place for a year and a half so we are prepared and stable. No one has asked me if it was planned, most people assume it wasn't. I wouldn't deny it if they did ask, I'm not ashamed of being a young mum!

Good luck with everything and hope you are able to conceive when you want. X


----------



## Rigi.kun

I've had some memory lost recently so I can only tell you what other people told me about me.

My partner was 22 and I was 19. I really wanted a baby in 2012 and thus I drew up a contract like letter for both my partner and I to sign to say we both wanted this pregnancy (at the time I did this in case my partner turned around and said "I didn't want this baby" turns out it was him who needed the contract to prove to me that I had wanted this baby hahaha)

I told my mum and step dad the truth, that we'd planned this pregnancy, but that was mainly because they were so over the moon about being grandparents.

My partner's mother flipped out when we told her, so we said it was a surprise to us too. My mum says that I caught my partner's mother calling my child "the mistake" which really hurts my feelings. My partner and I told my parents under no circumstances were they to tell his mother that this was a planned pregnancy. So far so good.

When people ask me I just laugh and say "this is my little miracle and love them so much"

But I feel like you should be truthful, yes some people are going to get upset, but it's better to tell the truth up front then to have to explain why you lied to them. Or for them to tell your child "you were a mistake" when in all truth your child was planned well loved miracle.


----------



## Rigi.kun

ChesMik4eva said:


> Hi! I'm Francesca, 19 and 21 weeks with my little boy.
> 
> We were actively TTC for 3 months when I got pregnant. I was 19 and my OH was 25. We've been together for over 2 years and living together in our own place for a year and a half so we are prepared and stable. No one has asked me if it was planned, most people assume it wasn't. I wouldn't deny it if they did ask, I'm not ashamed of being a young mum!
> 
> Good luck with everything and hope you are able to conceive when you want. X

This is almost exactly the same way it happened for me :)


----------



## eager.4.U

Shannon: Nice meeting you! ..Awe thats so sweet! I love the name Victoria :) I had seen the thread for the rules, you are alowed posting a thread like this if your 18 or older ;) I edited my post though saying if their is anyone TTC or has had a child at the age of 18, 19 or 20. Hehe.. 

Kimberly: Ouu always happends that way ;) God has a plan for everyone I guess haha.. But congradulations for having your LO :) .. If you dont mind me asking, how is the mothering experience for you? What parts are the most rewarding? 

Francesca: Wow thats great planning! Congradulations :) And your right, no young mother should be ashamed for wanting to bring a little miracle in this world, especially if they are willing to give their all for it :) Thanks so much for those kind words, I hope all goes well for you as well!

Nice meeting you all, im excited to get to know all of you so we can all share stuff together :D


----------



## eager.4.U

Rigi.Kun: How dare anyone call any baby a mistake.. how awful is that! A baby is innocent, they have done nothing wrong.. So sad. But your completly right, its easier to be truthfull and with time people will accept and move on, then to lie and ppl think your ashamed, or them looking down on you and having to explain why blablabla lol Honesty wins! Nice meeting you though :) How much do you enjoy being a young mother, including all the exhaustion, worrying and stuff? What is rewarding for you at the end of the day? I hope I dont sound nosy.. hehe


----------



## X__Kimberly

Everything is amazing and motherhood is a great learning experience for me and Jayden. The most rewarding so far was seeing his first smile last week :). Made me realized he's growing up so fast :')


----------



## Rigi.kun

eager.4.U said:


> Rigi.Kun: How dare anyone call any baby a mistake.. how awful is that! A baby is innocent, they have done nothing wrong.. So sad. But your completly right, its easier to be truthfull and with time people will accept and move on, then to lie and ppl think your ashamed, or them looking down on you and having to explain why blablabla lol Honesty wins! Nice meeting you though :) How much do you enjoy being a young mother, including all the exhaustion, worrying and stuff? What is rewarding for you at the end of the day? I hope I dont sound nosy.. hehe

I agree with you, no one has the right to call a baby a mistake. My mum calls unplanned children "surprises" which I think is a lovely term.

You're not being nosey, you sound like your sun sign is Gemini :)
My biggest reward is that I will be young enough to play with my child and enjoy being a mum. My mum had no choice, she tried to have me and my little sister when she was younger, but due to fertility complications she had me at 30 and my little sister at 40 (my little sister was a big surprise)

My child with be the fourth generation born on a 2 year. Grandma was born 1942, Mum was born 1962, I was born 1992 and my child will be born 2012.

Being young doesn't make me worry any less, I just know that the likelihood of something bad happening is lower, but I'm still a huge worry wort :dohh:


----------



## KateyCakes

eager.4.U said:


> KateyCakes - I dont think anyone is really 'prepared' haha, you can say im comfortable and excited to raise a child though :) What do you enjoy the most about being a young mom? What feels really rewarding at the end of the day, that just makes the exhaustion, the worry and the stress worth it?

We both do silly things together, like rolling around the floor or crawl after each other as we both have alot of energy. Sometimes, the stress of looking after her basically on my own makes me think I'm not doing a very good job, but when she gives me a cuddle, and kisses me goodnight and calls me mummum is when I know it's all worth the stress, crying and happiness!


----------



## Hannah :)

Heya and welcome!
I had my first at 19 and she wasnt planned (Very much wanted though when we found out about her :) ) 
I'll be 22 when i give birth to my second and he or she was planned!

x


----------



## eager.4.U

Kimberly: Aw wow that sounds like it must feel so amazing... You sound like a good mum :)

Rigi.Kun: Yes I like the word surprise, a nice warm surprise :).. I am a capricorn ;) I was a january baby haha.. Aw well atleast she managed to conceive later on, some people never do! Having alot of energy is my really big drive as to why I want a child young, I want to be able to do alot of things with him/her! And wow thats so funny that you guys were all born on 2nd's! How amazing :) I feel at any age I would worry just as much, cuz im just like that! haha

Katie.Cakes: I've heard alot about traumatic birth situations, a part that kind of worries me too... Aw, I think at any age a woman will always doubt her parenting skills, especially if she's a first time mom.. I guess it woman's kids that brighten their days by the kisses and hugs.. Im sure your a fantastic mom!

Hannah: Hi! :) Nice meeting you! Congradulations for all of your LO :) If you dont mind me asking (I asked every girl haha), whats the greatest about being a young parent? What is the biggest reward at the end of each day? hehe

You all sound like wonderful mummies! I hope I will be one too!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My LO wasn't really planned but we weren't being that careful either! Me and my OH had chatted about babies so I was bit relaxed with contraception as having a baby didn't seem as scary as before. 

Me and my OH are both 19. I love my little boy so much but it is really hard. I'd say have a long, careful think about something so massive and life-changing- once you have a baby, your life is never going to return to how it was before! 

I wouldn't change my little man for the world but there is still so much stuff I really miss about my care-free, childless days (I think that's the same for a lot of people, whether they are going to admit it or not) and, being young, meant that we were still halfway through doing a lot of things.. I'm still doing my uni degree, we're still saving for a house etc. Having a baby makes those things wayyy more harder.. it might have been wiser if I'd waited 2-3 years and doing those things would be easier. 

I just think you've got years and years left to start a family so think about it soo carefully before you take the plunge and ttc... is there other things you'd like to do first etc? 

Good luck :flower: xx


----------



## veganmama

im currently 20 and my LO was planned


----------



## eager.4.U

BTW, just a question, anyone still living at their parents house? Or soon to be moving out from their parents' home?

I currently live at my moms, I have always had the entire basement, so its kind of my part of the house lol my boyfriend has lived with us for a a little over a year.. He of course lives with me in the basement. We have a big bed, TV, couches, tables, mini electric fire place and many more stuff..


----------



## eager.4.U

Tinkerbelle: Hi! Nice to meet you :) Congradulations with having conceived your LO! In my head, I never picture parenthood as 'easy'. Infact, its the total opposite. I have worked at my aunts daycare for a long time, and working with kids is tough! But at the end of the day, I love all of them so much, and when they tell me im the best, its the most amazing feeling ever. Ive always really loved kids. Not just 'babies'. I think for me the hardest part is going to be having a baby lol Im used to working with 3-4-5 year olds, but my aunt also has three 1 year olds, that I constantly change their dirty diapers haha Some young girls always say they want a baby, but they forget that they grow up and become toddlers who run around and play, then grow into kids that talk back to you, then teens who are moody etc etc.. :p I dont really have 'big plans', neither does my fiance, I'm going to college in september to do 2 years in childcare to become a teachers aid in kindergarden. If I get pregnant in the next 2 months, and if everything goes well, I'll be able to finish my first year full time, then second year I can take 1-2 night classes per week or even do full-time online classes. I'm very confident that nothing will stop me from getting my college diploma. Alot of young mom's let having a baby never get them a degree, but to me having a child that I need to care for will give me an even bigger drive to succeed at finish my 2 years old college. I've always been the family type, never a 'career' woman. I just want to work with kids, and also have my family. When im in my 40's, and my kids are 18-19, thats the time where me and my husband will get to maybe go on vacations etc.. :)

Veganmama: Hi! Nice meeting you :) Congradulations!


----------



## KateyCakes

ETA: It's extremely hard when you were once financially stable then it all gets taken from you when you least expect it. I guess no one's ever prepared enough for being a parent.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Me and OH have been living together for a while and at the time we werent planning but not preventing either,and with the career he has we decided we were obviously financially stable for 2 kids and became very excited. I don't think planning has to be strictly for older couples...if you are financially stable and plan on starting your family sooner...then there ya go:flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

eager.4.U said:


> Tinkerbelle: Hi! Nice to meet you :) Congradulations with having conceived your LO! In my head, I never picture parenthood as 'easy'. Infact, its the total opposite. I have worked at my aunts daycare for a long time, and working with kids is tough! But at the end of the day, I love all of them so much, and when they tell me im the best, its the most amazing feeling ever. Ive always really loved kids. Not just 'babies'. I think for me the hardest part is going to be having a baby lol Im used to working with 3-4-5 year olds, but my aunt also has three 1 year olds, that I constantly change their dirty diapers haha Some young girls always say they want a baby, but they forget that they grow up and become toddlers who run around and play, then grow into kids that talk back to you, then teens who are moody etc etc.. :p I dont really have 'big plans', neither does my fiance, I'm going to college in september to do 2 years in childcare to become a teachers aid in kindergarden. If I get pregnant in the next 2 months, and if everything goes well, I'll be able to finish my first year full time, then second year I can take 1-2 night classes per week or even do full-time online classes. I'm very confident that nothing will stop me from getting my college diploma. Alot of young mom's let having a baby never get them a degree, but to me having a child that I need to care for will give me an even bigger drive to succeed at finish my 2 years old college. I've always been the family type, never a 'career' woman. I just want to work with kids, and also have my family. When im in my 40's, and my kids are 18-19, thats the time where me and my husband will get to maybe go on vacations etc.. :)
> 
> Veganmama: Hi! Nice meeting you :) Congradulations!

Sorry I didn't mean to come across as miserable haha, you seem to be pretty clued-up and certain about your future which is a good thing  I just think lots of girls my age don't think too much about what becoming a parent really means and involves.. me included! 

If you are completely certain than go for it! You sound like you'll be a good mum  I just think you should have a long, hard think first and big discussion with your partner, I wish me and mine had sat down and discussed it properly. You could consider the benefits of waiting another 2 years or whatever, in which case you'll still be a very young mommy. 

But I agree that a lovely advantage to having kiddies young is that you'll still be young when they've grown up! I definitely never wanted to wait until my 30s for babies  

And I am still living at home.. advantages are that I don't have a household to run which means the rare moments I get to myself when baby is asleep I can get on with doing what I want rather than housework, and also that it's much cheaper! 

Disadvantages are obviously not having my own space or independance!

xx


----------



## MrsEngland

We were trying for my daughter I was 17 when we started trying and fell pregnant with her at 18.

Then we started ttc again this december and fell pregnant straight away, sadly I miscarried and we started trying again straight away and I've fallen pregnant straight away again, hopefully this little one will stick.

My family have always been totally supportive of us trying, although I was nervous telling my mum when we were trying for my daughter.


----------



## Babybbumbleb

eager.4.U said:



> BTW, just a question, anyone still living at their parents house? Or soon to be moving out from their parents' home?
> 
> I currently live at my moms, I have always had the entire basement, so its kind of my part of the house lol my boyfriend has lived with us for a a little over a year.. He of course lives with me in the basement. We have a big bed, TV, couches, tables, mini electric fire place and many more stuff..

my OH and i do but i live with my dad for now but hes never here... but were moving out within a month, just getting money together before Amelia gets here


----------



## eager.4.U

tinkerbelle93 said:


> eager.4.U said:
> 
> 
> Tinkerbelle: Hi! Nice to meet you :) Congradulations with having conceived your LO! In my head, I never picture parenthood as 'easy'. Infact, its the total opposite. I have worked at my aunts daycare for a long time, and working with kids is tough! But at the end of the day, I love all of them so much, and when they tell me im the best, its the most amazing feeling ever. Ive always really loved kids. Not just 'babies'. I think for me the hardest part is going to be having a baby lol Im used to working with 3-4-5 year olds, but my aunt also has three 1 year olds, that I constantly change their dirty diapers haha Some young girls always say they want a baby, but they forget that they grow up and become toddlers who run around and play, then grow into kids that talk back to you, then teens who are moody etc etc.. :p I dont really have 'big plans', neither does my fiance, I'm going to college in september to do 2 years in childcare to become a teachers aid in kindergarden. If I get pregnant in the next 2 months, and if everything goes well, I'll be able to finish my first year full time, then second year I can take 1-2 night classes per week or even do full-time online classes. I'm very confident that nothing will stop me from getting my college diploma. Alot of young mom's let having a baby never get them a degree, but to me having a child that I need to care for will give me an even bigger drive to succeed at finish my 2 years old college. I've always been the family type, never a 'career' woman. I just want to work with kids, and also have my family. When im in my 40's, and my kids are 18-19, thats the time where me and my husband will get to maybe go on vacations etc.. :)
> 
> Veganmama: Hi! Nice meeting you :) Congradulations!
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to come across as miserable haha, you seem to be pretty clued-up and certain about your future which is a good thing  I just think lots of girls my age don't think too much about what becoming a parent really means and involves.. me included!
> 
> If you are completely certain than go for it! You sound like you'll be a good mum  I just think you should have a long, hard think first and big discussion with your partner, I wish me and mine had sat down and discussed it properly. You could consider the benefits of waiting another 2 years or whatever, in which case you'll still be a very young mommy.
> 
> But I agree that a lovely advantage to having kiddies young is that you'll still be young when they've grown up! I definitely never wanted to wait until my 30s for babies
> 
> And I am still living at home.. advantages are that I don't have a household to run which means the rare moments I get to myself when baby is asleep I can get on with doing what I want rather than housework, and also that it's much cheaper!
> 
> Disadvantages are obviously not having my own space or independance!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Haha its okay! I think your right, some people, at any age, want a kid for the wrong reasons... I have been thinking really long and hard about it for the past 5 months with my man, and our mind is pretty set :) I know I want to try to conceive sometime within the next few months..


----------



## eager.4.U

MrsEngland said:


> We were trying for my daughter I was 17 when we started trying and fell pregnant with her at 18.
> 
> Then we started ttc again this december and fell pregnant straight away, sadly I miscarried and we started trying again straight away and I've fallen pregnant straight away again, hopefully this little one will stick.
> 
> My family have always been totally supportive of us trying, although I was nervous telling my mum when we were trying for my daughter.

Aw I'm really sorry about the miscarriages :( But I do really hope this LO sticks! What did your mother say when you told her you were actually TTC?


----------



## eager.4.U

Babybbumbleb said:


> eager.4.U said:
> 
> 
> BTW, just a question, anyone still living at their parents house? Or soon to be moving out from their parents' home?
> 
> I currently live at my moms, I have always had the entire basement, so its kind of my part of the house lol my boyfriend has lived with us for a a little over a year.. He of course lives with me in the basement. We have a big bed, TV, couches, tables, mini electric fire place and many more stuff..
> 
> my OH and i do but i live with my dad for now but hes never here... but were moving out within a month, just getting money together before Amelia gets hereClick to expand...

Oh well thats good for you! :) keep up the good work!!


----------



## jessicatunnel

I guess technically I'm still a teen (19) although I don't feel like it at all. I'm married and have been for a little more than a year and a half. He's in the army so we live in a different state than family. Hubby and I weren't technically ttc but we purposely weren't taking precautions. We wanted a baby and looked at it like, "if it happens then great! If not, we won't force it." Our families were both ecstatic about the baby and so are we. Were ready for her to be here!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

jessicatunnel said:


> I guess technically I'm still a teen (19) although I don't feel like it at all. I'm married and have been for a little more than a year and a half. He's in the army so we live in a different state than family. Hubby and I weren't technically ttc but we purposely weren't taking precautions. We wanted a baby and looked at it like, "if it happens then great! If not, we won't force it." Our families were both ecstatic about the baby and so are we. Were ready for her to be here!

Hey I've seen you in the Second Tri forum. Didn't know you were 19 though, so am I :)

Congrats on your little girl :flower:


----------



## MommaAlexis

*waves* LO was planned, too tired to write my story, so will edit this post in the morning!


----------



## jessicatunnel

ChesMik4eva said:


> jessicatunnel said:
> 
> 
> I guess technically I'm still a teen (19) although I don't feel like it at all. I'm married and have been for a little more than a year and a half. He's in the army so we live in a different state than family. Hubby and I weren't technically ttc but we purposely weren't taking precautions. We wanted a baby and looked at it like, "if it happens then great! If not, we won't force it." Our families were both ecstatic about the baby and so are we. Were ready for her to be here!
> 
> Hey I've seen you in the Second Tri forum. Didn't know you were 19 though, so am I :)
> 
> Congrats on your little girl :flower:Click to expand...

Hey! :D
Thanks, congrats on your bubs too!!


----------



## eager.4.U

jessicatunnel said:


> I guess technically I'm still a teen (19) although I don't feel like it at all. I'm married and have been for a little more than a year and a half. He's in the army so we live in a different state than family. Hubby and I weren't technically ttc but we purposely weren't taking precautions. We wanted a baby and looked at it like, "if it happens then great! If not, we won't force it." Our families were both ecstatic about the baby and so are we. Were ready for her to be here!

Wow good for you! Congradulations on conceiving your LO :hugs: btw, my name is Lianne but everyone calls me Lili ;) best name of life!


MommaAlexis: :rofl: sounds good!


----------



## SamiAurora

Hi Huni!

I'm 22 not techinically a teen but a young TTCer.
We're hoping to get pregnant soon and will tell our family our LO is planned we we are expecting :)


----------



## lola_90

Hey

I was 20 when me and my fiance started ttc, i was 21 when we got pregnant and will be 22 when the baby is born! We have been living together for almost a year and are looking to rent somewhere with another bedroom for baby!

It took us nine months for us to conceive, I am currently at university and am in my second year, so will complete this year and then take next year out before returning.

My parents were really shocked when I told them but have been incredibly supportive, I didn't tell them that we were ttc and said that contraception failed. I think they would have been really upset if they had known that we were ttc, especially whilst I am still at uni and we haven't bought our own house etc...

:flower:


----------



## misse04

Hi I'm 19 now and pregnant with my second baby OH is 22. I was 17 (nearly 18) with my first when I fell pregnant and i forgot to go back on my pill after my weeks break but me and OH both decided would see what happened and fell pregant at the first chance so wasnt a complete accident. Had her at 18. When I first told my mum she was shocked and it took her a few days to come round but after a week or so she was just as excited as us :)
This time I was 19 and LO was 5 months when I found out. I had been on my pill for 3 months after giving birth and then decided to come back off it as we decided we wanted another baby. Came off my pill and once again fell pregnant straight away (think we must be very fertile)... Will be very careful after this one :haha: This time my mum new we wanted another one anyway and was happy straight away, think its easier to tell them with the second. 

I would say in my case, it has changed our lives for the better and its honestly the best thing in the world. We live together and OH works, think it has a lot to do with whether its a good thing to try?
If you think your ready I would say you probably are and go for it :) So much to think about and it is hard at times xx


----------



## MrsEngland

eager.4.U said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> We were trying for my daughter I was 17 when we started trying and fell pregnant with her at 18.
> 
> Then we started ttc again this december and fell pregnant straight away, sadly I miscarried and we started trying again straight away and I've fallen pregnant straight away again, hopefully this little one will stick.
> 
> My family have always been totally supportive of us trying, although I was nervous telling my mum when we were trying for my daughter.
> 
> Aw I'm really sorry about the miscarriages :( But I do really hope this LO sticks! What did your mother say when you told her you were actually TTC?Click to expand...

She said she expected it it lol! I got married at 17 (just before I turned 18) and I'd always wanted to be a mum never wanted a career really just to be a mum so I don't think she was surprised, she was just really supportive and she was there when I did the pregnancy test with my daughter, she watched it develop because I was too nervous!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm 21 and have been with my DH for 3 1/2 years, he's 20. We have been living in our own house for over a 1 1/2 years. We both work full time, i have for 3 years he has for 2. We got married last August and started TTC July before the wedding and concieved in January this year. Our baba is due shortly after our 4 year anniversary :D i'll be 22 DH will be 21 xx


----------



## Freja_P_A

eager.4.U said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Im Lianne, I introduced myself and my story in the introducing section, if any of you would like to check it out and read...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm 19 and WTT with my fiance that is turning 20 in a few weeks. Has anyone else my age, or a bit younger planned their pregnancy or are actually TTC? Either 18, 19 or around 20. (read teen pregnancy rules)
> 
> And for those who have planned it, how did you tell your parents and family that it wasnt an accident and that you actually were trying to have a child?
> 
> What is the greatest reward at the end of each day? And what makes being a young mom better in your opinion?[/QUOTE




eager.4.U said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Im Lianne, I introduced myself and my story in the introducing section, if any of you would like to check it out and read...:winkwink:
> 
> I'm 19 and WTT with my fiance that is turning 20 in a few weeks. Has anyone else my age, or a bit younger planned their pregnancy or are actually TTC? Either 18, 19 or around 20. (read teen pregnancy rules)
> 
> And for those who have planned it, how did you tell your parents and family that it wasnt an accident and that you actually were trying to have a child?
> 
> What is the greatest reward at the end of each day? And what makes being a young mom better in your opinion?

My OH and myself definitely planned our 2 little girls I'm 17 so I was 14 when I had my little girl and we wanted a baby so badly that we just tried and became pregnant and I'm pregnant right now because we wanted another baby and we will probably habe more in the future 
Congrats on your pregnancy btw if you want to talk just message me x


----------

